# Twiggy Sticks



## quantocks (7/9/08)

just wondering whether any other of you guys like the Twiggy Sticks ? I always get hot ones from Woolworths, afaik, it's the only place that sells them?

absolutely the best brew food.


----------



## mauriceatron (19/11/08)

quantocks said:


> just wondering whether any other of you guys like the Twiggy Sticks ? I always get hot ones from Woolworths, afaik, it's the only place that sells them?
> 
> absolutely the best brew food.




Go the twiggy sticks!!! Love the spicy ones and I've had a go at making them a couple of times, got good tasting spicy salami sticks but weren't like the real deal. Need to have another go at making them again.

Great beer food, particularly when watching a game. You're right though, the mild ones can be found in Delis but woolies seems to be the only place you can get the spicy ones. They're probably made by Primo or someone like that so you'd expect to find them everywhere.

cheers
Simon


----------



## schooey (19/11/08)

There's a place in Glenelg on the main drag called Hahndorf (I think they are up at Hahndorf too but I've never been to that shop) that make a thin salami like a twiggy, tey call them beer sticks. They're freakin' awesome, as are their XXX bum burners


----------



## Mercs Own (27/11/08)

schooey said:


> There's a place in Glenelg on the main drag called Hahndorf (I think they are up at Hahndorf too but I've never been to that shop) that make a thin salami like a twiggy, tey call them beer sticks. They're freakin' awesome, as are their XXX bum burners



Yes I have had the XXX Bum Burners and let me tell you they follow through :wacko: with the promise especially the next day!! Killer when you are out filming and nowhere near a dunny!


----------



## quantocks (28/11/08)

I'm in Sydney and don't know anything about these Bum Burners but I'm very keen, any of you guys know if I can order some online ?


----------



## MarkEinOz (29/11/08)

quantocks said:


> I'm in Sydney and don't know anything about these Bum Burners but I'm very keen, any of you guys know if I can order some online ?




Here is their website http://www.hahndorfgourmet.com.au/products.html

In Melbourne, you can get them at Maria's coffeehouse (big deli) , Nicholson St North Carlton periodically. Got some the other day. Awesome!


----------



## wakkatoo (29/11/08)

Twiggy sticks. Damn Twiggy Sticks. Like 'em but the give me the worst indigestion. Those bum burners would do me in, burning at both ends :blink:


----------



## jonocarroll (29/11/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Twiggy sticks. Damn Twiggy Sticks. Like 'em but the give me the worst indigestion. Those bum burners would do me in, burning at both ends :blink:



Was that the _'wurst_ indigestion? <_< Oh, I'm terrible. Do love twiggy sticks though. Most supermarkets sell them in the deli section I think. The 'beer sticks' are even nicer - can get those at supermarkets, petrol stations, and if you're lucky, some pubs.


----------

